# Steel body Resonators



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm hot for a stainless resonator.....tricone if I can find one. 

Has anyone had the oppertunity to play a "Recording King" resonator? 
I see a pile of them on Ebay in the price range I'm shooting for. But, it's made in China and from what I read on a search, that's not good for tone. I also don't want to buy anything I haven't played. 

What about Republic?

Or do I just bit the bullet and get a National?


----------



## JohnEsmokes (Sep 9, 2009)

Obviously National are the best for steel overall. I've heard mixed reviews on the Republics so I don't think I'd go there. It's how much it means to you really. Goldtone Paul Beards are fantastic value so you might wanna check them out (no tricones though). I've got a National Tricone and it's really good.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

JohnEsmokes said:


> Obviously National are the best for steel overall. I've heard mixed reviews on the Republics so I don't think I'd go there. It's how much it means to you really. Goldtone Paul Beards are fantastic value so you might wanna check them out (no tricones though). I've got a National Tricone and it's really good.


Thanks

I read reviews on the Republic where the tuners stripped the first day. Not that tuners are a bid deal or hard to change but it kinda reflects on the level of materials used throughout the guitar IMO.


----------



## JohnEsmokes (Sep 9, 2009)

My National is top quality. Aside from the plastic tuning heads everything on the instrument is great (superb mahogany neck, beautiful satin finish, great action etc..). It will outlive me for sure. If you're really serious and have the cash then you can't go wrong with one - You know the old saying "you get what you pay for".


----------



## ShotgunSlim (Nov 28, 2008)

Hard to beat a real National,National Resophonic comes close
espeacilly with the latest models(Tricones not withstanding)

you might want to try these ones! 

http://www.buskerguitars.co.uk/

some really good people running it

Kenny,




http://www.myspace.com/clarksdalemoan


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a Republic Duolian and for the money, they are great. Definitely not a National but they are better than the other lower line ones I tried (Johnson, Regal, etc). They sound more 'Dobro'ish than a National. Not necessarily worse, just different. I am sure a lot of that has to do with the Continental cone. I am going to try a National cone in it and see how that is.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I'm hot for a stainless resonator.....tricone if I can find one...


"Stainless"??? I don't so. You're talking about getting an RM-991 which is nickel/silver plated bell brass.

I've played them in stores and they sounded quite nice. However, I'm a fingerstyle player who only knows a few blues riffs. I've never got the hang of using a slide even though I've owned an OMI Dobro for decades. Also, my brief exposure doesn't answer your questions about build quality. My suggestion is to test drive as many brands as you can, both new and used before buying.

On a similar vain, zontar started a thread "How National Resonators are made" with this link to Acoustic Guitar magazine's article.

the Dreamer
(a.k.a. Guitar Dreamin' Stephen)
Living life on the edge. Less crowded, better view.


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

oops wrong thread


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Lincoln

Just my experience...but at one point I was also gassing for a steel body. I tried a whole bunch mostly Nationals and I came to the conclusion they were not for me. Just didn't work.

So, my advice is to try a couple just to make sure it's going to work for you.

For what it's worth.

Neil


----------

